# Injured Pigeon - Can't Catch Him :-(



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

I left my apartment building today and a neighbor pointed out a lot of blood just outside the door. It was thick and an incredibly brilliant red, so bright I thought it was paint. Then we noticed a pigeon just standing there next to the entryway wall.

I got a box and a towel but couldn't trap him. He kept flying off a few feet when I approached. One time I saw a wound on his chest.

I assume he got hit by a car in our driveway which runs the length of our building - about a dozen cars go in and out all day.

Unfortunately the last time I approached him with my towel, he flew off and landed on the second floor fire escape of a neighboring building. I finally was able to get in to that building and go out on the fire escape. He let me get very close but then he flew across the street to the roof of a building.

I can see him up there but there's no way I can get to him. If I go up on the roof he'll fly somewhere else. Not to the ground where I can catch him.

I assume he has internal injuries and will succumb to them or to infection eventually.

If he moves off that roof when I'm not there (and I'm not going to go out and stand there and stare at him for hours because he seems content to stay still when I'm not nearby) then I will never be able to find him again. I wouldn't be able to pick him out visually, except that he's a dark grey and pretty much all one color.

I'm upset that I can't help him. If he'd let me catch him when I saw him, he'd already be at a wildlife refuge getting examined.

Any ideas? Or is this hopeless?


----------



## c.hert (Jan 15, 2010)

It is sad when that happens for you know that they are very hurt and without care will die. You did you very best that you could to get him but sometimes it happens like this, If he should come down again try putting some food in that entry hall and maybe figure out a way to shut the door. Just a idea here. maybe get a hose and wet his wings on the ground for this inhibits their flying ability. With that much blood loss he will get weak and maybe too weak to stay up there and will come down for food and water---any kind of food for now just to attract him----bread pieces,crackers, bird seed and this will also attract other pigeons as well and maybe he will come down with them and you could try to usher him into the entry hall and shut the door behind. Just ideas here and thank you for doing your best and caring about this injured pigeon...


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

Went out, he's not visible on the roof anymore. I just have to hope that if he gets too weak, some nice person will find him. I think he is one of my flock in the back so with luck maybe he'll come "home" and I'll be able to get him.

It's so frustrating that he was apparently standing there in the entryway for quite a while... the neighbor called Animal Care & Control and they came out with a net but he was gone. That's because I had scared him off and was chasing him around the neighborhood. I'll call them in future ... they actually do come out and try to save street pigeons, who knew? And for sure, a big bird net is better than a bath towel. And if they did catch him, they might let me have him and take him to the rehabbers in Marin ... who have volunteers on standby after hours.


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

Thank you C. Hert, I think I typed my earlier update before I read your reply. I think it's likely he's one of the pigeons from "my" flock behind my building, so I am hoping he will come back for food. I have tons of good quality pigeon feed so I will put some out there and also on the roof tonight so he'll be attracted home if he has the energy. I'll also patrol the roof and the back area to see if he's there in the morning.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Hope he comes for the food and that you can trap him. Thank you for caring about him and trying to help him.


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

I feel so bad. He'd been injured at least 30 minutes before I happened to leave the building and saw the blood and saw him standing there motionless. Clearly, he was in shock or getting weaker. It was nearing the hour when a lot of neighbors come home from work, and they would literally be walking right past him, within a foot or so ... so I really want to get him safe. In my experience when a pigeon is just standing in front of people like that he's in dire distress and probably very weak. So I wasn't expecting him to be able to fly as strongly as he did. Still, my approach with the towel had a very low chance of success, and all I ended up doing was chasing him away from the building, and just before Animal Control showed up with their net.

Considering how small pigeons are, there was quite a lot of blood. I think my neighbor (who I think is a physician) may have been right that he coughed it up. If he had internal injuries that violent, it was a miracle that he was still on his feet. And he's probably already dead. But I would have liked to give him a kinder death. And to have closure myself - I'd always rather know, than not know.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

I don't know about your animal control. You may want to call them and tell them that if they net him, you know him, or it is your pet, and they might be willing to give him to you. If you don't want to keep him, Palomacy near you might help him and adopt him. I got Phoebe and took her to the vet after she was mortally wounded where I work. Fiona was $5 from our animal control shelter. I didn't want either bird to be euthanized. Sometimes it's not possible to save everyone. The important thing is that you tried and that you cared.


----------



## SerendipityCA (May 2, 2008)

Thanks cwebster. I found out yesterday that our local Animal Control does transfer birds to a wildlife rehab center if they are not fatally injured. I also take birds up there if I find them and can grab them. I would want him to go back to his flock if he could be rehabbed.

Judging by the amount of blood and the fact that he did not seem to be bleeding externally, I suspect he had massive internal injuries. What's amazing is that he was able to fly when he wanted to. But also he didn't want to ... he was standing inside the driveway against the wall, in shock, apparently for at least 30 minutes, which is unusual behavior for a pigeon.

I looked for him this morning but of course didn't find him. I doubt that a pigeon in distress would opt to hang out on the sidewalk so he may have died in some elevated spot like a roof or fire escape.

So sad.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am still hoping he makes it.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

By chasing him, you have driven him farther and out of your reach. If he comes within reach, like the fire escape again, then leave him alone. He is injured and probably looking for a safe place to rest. If you leave him alone, he will likely stay where he is, and when it gets dark, you would have a better chance of maybe throwing a blanket over him. They don't see well in the dark and therefore don't like flying. So if you get the chance again, wait till it gets dark, and then try.


----------

